# اجهزة جرد مستودعات بشاشه لتسهل عملية الجرد والدقه



## worldsfun (14 مايو 2012)

إلى الساده التجار جهاز جرد المستودعات قارء باركود بشاشه ماركة سيمبول من شركة مترولا يتألف من اربع أجهزه وقاعدة للشحن ونقل البينات وأربع بطاريات اضافيه وفر الوقت والعمال والحصول على جرد حقيقي مئه بلمئه بسعر مغري مستعمل وبحاله جيده جدا"
السعر / 10000 الاف ربال سعودي
للتواصل جوال رقم / 0550154071


----------

